# Moderate Alcohol Drinking May Boost Heart Health (WebMD)



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Moderate Alcohol Drinking May Boost Heart Health (WebMD) By Denise Mann New research shows that moderate alcohol consumption can reduce heart disease risk by up to 25%, and this is likely due, at least in part, to alcohol???s positive effects on HDL ???good??? cholesterol levels. The findings from two studies, which appear in the journal [...]

*Read More...*


----------

